# The National Weather Service Has Issued A Frosting Warning For Your Area!



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Issued by The National Weather Service
Melbourne, FL 
2:01 pm EST, Sat., Jan. 2, 2010

... FROSTING WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 2 AM TO 9 AM EST SUNDAY... ... FROSTING WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE SATURDAY NIGHT THROUGH SUNDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MELBOURNE HAS ISSUED A FROSTING WARNING... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 2 AM TO 9 AM EST SUNDAY.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

A Cold Airmass Will Remain In Place Over The Area With Low Temperatures Forecast To Fall Below Frosting Tonight Into The Upper 20s And Lower 30s Over Much Of East Central Florida. Normally Colder Locations Over Lake And Volusia Counties Will See Lows In The Mid 20s For A Couple Hours Near Sunrise. Duration Of Frosting Temperatures Tonight Will Be Up To 6 To 7 Hours North And West Of Interstate 4.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

He he! Can you say IRONY??


This must be the "Bakery Ride."


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The Cold Airmass Will Remain In Place Over Florida For Much Of The Week. Several Hours Of Below Frosting Temperatures Are Likely Once Again Monday Night Into The Early Morning Hours Tuesday With A Frosting Watch In Effect For All Of East Central Florida.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Precautionary/preparedness Actions...

Remember To Take Necessary Precautions To Protect Sensitive Vegetation From Frosting. Bring Pets And Potted Plants Indoors. Check On Your Elderly Neighbors To Make Sure Their Frosting Is Working. House And Apartment Fires Pose A Real Danger During Florida Cold Air Outbreaks. Remember To Keep Flammable Material Such As Clothing Or Newspapers Away From Portable Heaters. Make Sure That Smoke Detectors Are Working Properly Before Going To Sleep.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I hope this cold snap ends soon.

I'm not sure how much more frosting I can take.......


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

theBreeze said:


> ...This must be the "Bakery Ride."


Silly, it is the "Frosting" ride!  

I think my ears are still frosted. :yikes:


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Some people just won't listen.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

How you plot your routes - anything selling baked goods within a hundred mile radius gets a visit? Retirement looks good to me...


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

And wipe the powdered sugar off your chin!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

theBreeze said:


> And wipe the powdered sugar off your chin!


...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

seeborough said:


> How you plot your routes - anything selling baked goods within a hundred mile radius gets a visit? ....


We decided to limit it to folks that actually make from scratch and bake their own.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm hungry...great post MB1


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

I think that MB1 (and Ms. M, of course) need a collective "awwwwwwwww" from the crowd. 

I'd have loved to get frosting like that, particularly after a couple of hours with the snowblower today. :cryin:


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Get some pictures of a night ride lit by smudge pots.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

Are those weather advisories real? I live in Nova Scotia, where we just got around 45cm of snow in a day, then trounced with rain right after and I think the most the news said was "be careful out there"


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Boy, I love health food and apparently you do too.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Great post!

Speaking of frosting...I can't wait to visit my family in NH next week. Among my required trips will be to visit a Dunkin Donuts and get myself a chocolate creme filled doughnut. It's a powdered doughnut filled with a chocolate creme which is pretty much cake frosting as far as I can tell. They're pretty outrageous.

Scott


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

At least you two chose a HEALTHY hobby....... or maybe pastries is your hobby.


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

Great post MB1, loved the weather advisory info


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

so is that having your cake and eating it too?


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

You manage to find the sweet stuff no matter where you are (roads, rides and food)


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*soft*



MB1 said:


> We decided to limit it to folks that actually make from scratch and bake their own.


You two have gotten soft now, haven't you? I miss the pix of you all trudging through the snow.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Fixed said:


> You two have gotten soft now, haven't you? I miss the pix of you all trudging through the snow.


I'll tell ya, the habit we picked up in DC of riding pretty much no matter what the weather has been serving us well lately..... 

It is down right cold in Florida right now! :eek6:


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I want a happy face cookie!!

??


----------



## rayhead00 (Mar 3, 2009)

Tour deDonut.


----------



## aking legs (Aug 30, 2009)

This is one of the best posts ever. 

Great narration, great photography & of course great theme.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice, but if the locals figure out you brought the cold weather with you they are going to try running you over with their cadillac.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Chain said:


> Nice, but if the locals figure out you brought the cold weather with you they are going to try running you over with their cadillac.


Snow birds drive the old Caddies, locals drive jacked up pick-ups.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

MB1 said:


> Snow birds drive the old Caddies, locals drive jacked up pick-ups.


Either way, if they find out it's your fault, they are going to run you over.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I recognize Winter Garden and that bridge (West Orange Trail).

So do you think you burned more calories than you consumed??


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey MB1

Any of those bakeries ship to Chicago?

Yes, it's the Spousal Unit of your old boss from the ARC. Sitting up here, 14th floor, overlooking a frigidly cold 'Windy City' after moving here (well, sort of, right now) just before Crimble.

The bikes have made it, there's still a house-ful of that other 'stuff' back just outside of the Disaster of Columbia, as we await selling that pad and buying here. Right now, my Gunnar's in a closet, while Herself's Gunnar and 'Bob' are in what could loosely be called the 'dining room' of our sub 800 square foot 'corporate apartment'.

Your shots have induced heavy feelings of guilt at not being out riding, which are over-ridden by thoughts of the 'I'm not daft enough' sort. Oddly enough, none of the local cycling groups appear to have many rides up here this time of year, to bakeries or otherwise - though you and Miz M would probably appreciate the New Year 'Weather Be Damned' ride or the snow rides, where a bunch of folk actually get together to ride in the snow.

Now to find some rides for when it thaws out some!

Happy New Year

Dereck


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Dereck said:


> ..Happy New Year
> 
> Dereck


Whoa, nice to hear from you.

You do know that we have retired and now winter in Florida?

BTW Chicago huh? That much closer to Waterford....


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

That was great to look at and read MB1. See it can get cold in FL to! Should have moved to Cali instead and retired. If you are going to visit that many bakeries you better keep that bike in tip top shape! I enjoyed the hell out of this post!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*wimping out?*



rward325 said:


> That was great to look at and read MB1. See it can get cold in FL to! Should have moved to Cali instead and retired. If you are going to visit that many bakeries you better keep that bike in tip top shape! I enjoyed the hell out of this post!


Yes, here (Calif) we have hills and bakeries can be a looong way apart. They are getting soft on us.


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Whoa, nice to hear from you.
> 
> You do know that we have retired and now winter in Florida?
> 
> BTW Chicago huh? That much closer to Waterford....


Just around the corner and technically 'next door' in state-speak... Spousal Unit is fancying something with lugs, in 'Carolina Blue'

Folk are riding in Chicago even now. Though they mostly look like messengers and I'm not sure if that strange species are human, let alone cyclists.

Great photos, bet you never thought all that cold weather clothing would be worth hauling down to FL. We have buddies in Jacksonville - weather has caused panic amongst those who couldn't remember where they put their long pants.

All the best in your retirement. Now you two can pack in some serious mileage 

Regards

Dereck


----------

